# feeding baby rhom?



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

hey guys, 
i was wondering what else i should feed my baby rhom i just got, he's about 1.5 inches and i've been feeding him little goldfishes, which isn't good for him right??
thx for all the help so far!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

damn never mind, my rhom is only about an inch, so any ideas on what i should feed him except small feeder fish?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

buy frozen bine shrimp, thraw it with water from the same tank. Then throw water and brine shrimp in tank. Also try and get them on sinking pellets if they'd accept it.

Mine are now 2-3" but I got them as 1"-2" 1 or so month ago. Now they are big enough to eat slices of frozen shrimp.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

frozen beefhear should be good for him. just cut the cubes smaller than what you buy them.


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

All good suggestions, but how about krill, bloodworm, earthworms, mealworms, squid, smelt, boiled chicken, crayfish, frogs?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I didn't have little rhoms, but I did have the same size rbp's. I feed those guys crushed flakes, live brine, live tubifex worms (gotta rinse them thoroughly), and baby guppies (for show).


----------

